# Makita Rotary Hammer Drill



## WestCoastPlumber (Jun 17, 2008)

:thumbsup:Went to home crapo today to geta shovel that I broke yesterday and found Makita rotary hammer drill 1'' with bits and 4 1/2 '' makita grinder with diamond blade for $199 plus tax:yes::thumbup:

Seems pretty good deal!


----------



## O.C. plumberman (Nov 21, 2008)

Good deal there bro, I'd grab it while they got one. Let me know if you find a skil hammer for under 300


----------



## WestCoastPlumber (Jun 17, 2008)

O.C. plumberman said:


> Good deal there bro, I'd grab it while they got one. Let me know if you find a skil hammer for under 300


I did. Went on amazon to compare beacause they are usually so much cheaper, but not this time. They wanted $182 withouht the grinder:laughing:


----------

